# literacy tip



## Na'ilah

On a handout for parents of preschoolers, we have an activity that parents can do with their children to get the most out of story book reading.  One part of the page is a box with the title "literacy tip". The box then says:

*Escritura -* Anime a los niños a escribir o hacer un dibujo de las cosas  o amigos a quienes les gustaría decir buenas noches antes de acostarse.  Anime a los niños a dictar de qué se trata el dibujo y decir por qué esas cosas o personas son importantes para ellos.  Escriba lo que ellos dicen en la hoja.  



So how would you translate "literacy tip"?


"consejo de alfabetización" ??


Thanks.


----------



## Ynez

_Consejo_ me parece bien. 

_Alfabetización_ se usa entre los profesionales, pero no creo que sea la mejor palabra para los padres. 

Yo diría:

_Claves para la lectura_

o

_Consejos para la lectura_


Si es mejor que sea más corto:

_Consejos de lectura_


Y ahora estoy confundida porque veo que hablas algo de escribir. Otra opción:

_Consejos didácticos
Claves didácticas_


----------



## Södertjej

También creo recomendable sustituir "dictar" por otro verbo más adecuado, como contar o explicar.


----------



## Na'ilah

Gracias a los dos.  Creo que tienes razon, Sodertjej. El inglés original dice "dictate".  El punto es que los niños lo dicen y los padres lo escriben para que los niños vean que la letra impresa es directamente relacionada a lo que ellos dicen.  El chiste es que los niños entienden que la letra impresa tiene significado, comunica algo.  Por eso es un tip de "literacy".  Uno de los puntos escenciales de la alfabetizacion es que texto tiene significado y que es distinto a los dibujos.


----------



## Södertjej

No creo que en español resulte aceptable decir que pueda dictar alguien que no sabe leer, que aún no sabe qué es una frase ni un signo de interrogación. Que los niños pidan a sus padres que escriban lo que les cuentan, (o que los padres se ofrezcan a escribir lo que dicen los niños), sí; dictárselo, no.


----------



## k-in-sc

I just saw "literacy" translated as "lectoescritura" in an early education context. For what it's worth ...


----------



## Ynez

Yes, k-in-sc, _lectoescritura_ is used for young children learning, but it is also a new term only used among professionals. I gave Nai'lah what I considered better for a handout addressed to parents.


----------



## Na'ilah

Pues, sí, el dilema que tengo es que el término "literacy" se usa para mucho más que la lectura o la lectoescritura.  "Literacy" incluye conocimiento más básico aún, como saber que se lee de la izquierda a la derecha, de arriba abajo, saber que letra impresa (aunque no puedas leer) tiene significado (forma palabras y esas palabras corresponden con las palabras que usamas en el lenguaje hablado)...  De todos modos, siempre hay que explicar esto a los padres tanto en inglés como en español.  Pero sigo busando el término más apropiado.  

Estoy empezando nuevo proyecto y la investigadora principal lo quiere llamar:

Pre-Kindergarter Literacy

...

Y no que sé sería buen título para el proyecto.  Si tiene sugerencias, dénmelas, por favor.  Voy a abrir otro hilo para el tema.  

Gracias a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

For that age, are you looking for the Spanish equivalent of something like "Getting Ready to Read"? Is this title supposed to be targeted at parents too?


----------



## Na'ilah

Yes, Getting Ready to Read would satisfy me as a descriptive title for the box where literacy tips are given.  And yes they are directed to parents (as the children don't read yet).  They are strategies (conversation, games, etc) that parents can employ to help their children develop strong literacy and oral language skills.


----------



## Ynez

Ways to say "Getting Ready to Read", in case you are interested:

Aprender a leer
Aprendiendo a leer

Iniciación a la lectura

Más informal/cercano:

Empezamos a leer


Hay muchas posibilidades.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, actually, since this is for kids under 5, it's not really about learning to read per se but getting ready to learn to read. It's more like providing them with the pre-literacy background that Na'ilah described in #8.


----------



## Ynez

Todo eso forma parte de "aprender a leer", igual que forma parte de "literacy". Pero también se podría decir:

Preparándonos para leer

(familiar/nice)


----------



## Södertjej

La propuesta de Ynez "iniciación a la lectura" me parece muy adecuada. Es dar los primeros pasos en ese campo. Literacy tips tampoco es de lo más coloquial.

"Consejos para iniciarnos en la lectura" si se quiere ser más personal, en lugar de "iniciación a".


----------



## k-in-sc

"Iniciación a la lectura" still sounds to me like actually starting to learn to read. Maybe that's just me ... 
But I'm wondering about something like "'Construyendo una base para la lectura.''


----------



## Ynez

You can also say that if you want, k-in-sc. It sounds good.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks! I stole it!
XD
But it's really about giving Na'ilah as many options as possible ...


----------



## cyberpedant

Estoy de acuerdo con el primer post de Ynez. 
La frase "literacy tip" no te da ninguna pista a las ideas que va a promulgar. To me, it's almost meaningless.

¿Como te gustan:
Letras focalizadas
Una letra es una foto de un sonido?

Yo creo que puedes sustituir cualquiera frase tuya sin ofender el autor.


----------



## ximenad

Hey guys 
A wild thought here...

How would "tips for literacy preparedness" look to you?

xoxo


----------



## k-in-sc

Good, but she needs it in Spanish!
Also, now she's working on "Pre-Kindergarten Literacy/Getting Ready to Read"
XD


----------



## ximenad

opps sorry.... 

is it like early stimulation related? It sounds so to me..
My suggestion would be

Estimulación para la preparación a la lectoescritura en edad pre-escolar

Hope it helps


----------



## Na'ilah

Me gustaron algunas sugerencias...

Iniciación a la lectura  (pero entiendo que puede dar la idea que tiene que ver con leer)

Construyendo una basa para la lectura (esto, creo que es la mejor sugerencia hasta ahora)

Digo "Construir una base para la lectura"

Y tienen razón "literacy tips" no dice nada.  Yo sé que la autora la entiende perfectamente bien, y sabe que quiere decir con eso, pero yo sé que a la mayoría de los padres de nuestro programa esta frase no tiene mucho significado.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Södertjej

Por favor, gerundios no. Construir 

En España decimos base, no basa, por cierto, pero quizá se use basa en la variedad de español de tu entorno.


----------



## Na'ilah

Claro.... Gracias por recordarme.

"Basa" fue error de dedo...


----------



## Ynez

I prefer

_Construyendo una base para la lectura_

to

_Construir una base para la lectura_


If that is finally your favourite.

The first gives the idea of "We are doing", the second is more for theoretical concepts to show people how to do it.


----------



## Södertjej

Supongo que de tanto ver traducciones literales del inglés, acabará por parecer natural y todo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, the use of gerund constructions in Spanish is due to the influence of English? I didn't know ...


----------



## Södertjej

Not really, it started with French in the 19th century (bad writers trying to sound chic). The influence of English later on didn't help. In this case it is obvious it's a direct translation of the English structure.


----------



## Ynez

As I said before, the gerund in a title gives a more practical idea and it is commonly used in school books because it has more of a pedagogical feeling to it.

Title:
_Aprendiendo a leer_ = I expect it to be a manual for children
_Aprender a leer_ = I expect it to be a theoretical book for teachers or professionals


----------



## Södertjej

I wouldn't expect any difference in contents based on the choice of verb form.

But something like "¡Aprendemos a leer!", "¡Vamos a leer!" or something like that do sound to me like a book especially created to be used by children.


----------



## Na'ilah

Me cae que todos tiene la razon... Cuando leo cada sugerencia y explicación, pienso, "eso me suena bien" y ESO quiere decir que estamos cerca.   Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones.  Estoy pensando que se puede evitar el debate sobre inf v ger, etc., si digo simplemente:

"Bases para la lectura"

¿Qué opinan?


----------



## Södertjej

Excelente. Lo bueno si breve...


----------

